# NH TS100 Error Code Help



## SunHeart (Jun 8, 2021)

I am looking at purchasing a NH TS100. When taking it for a test drive an error code came up on the dash - E59. Seems to have to do with the hydraulic fwd/reverse shifter on the steering column. It happened when after running the tractor forward for a good run, I would shift it back to neutral, and then the code would come up. As soon as putting it back into forward, or reverse, or depressing the clutch, it would go off. Looking around online it seems to be connected to 'FRNP in illogical state' (two positions on at same time).

Has anyone experience with this? Any thoughts on if it might point to a deeper problem, or rather some malfunctioning electric parts or needing some lubrication so the shifter moves into the correct place?

It only seemed to happen when I was in high range, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Hardhead18 (Sep 17, 2021)

If I'm not mistaken, that is a calibration error for the forward/ reverse shuttle switch. Although, I'm not familiar with the calibration process, I apologize for that. The switches are in the lever's travel path, under the cab. I do hope that was some what of assistance.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Hardhead18 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that is a calibration error for the forward/ reverse shuttle switch. Although, I'm not familiar with the calibration process, I apologize for that. The switches are in the lever's travel path, under the cab. I do hope that was some what of assistance.


On what tractor?


----------



## Hardhead18 (Sep 17, 2021)

The NH TS100 that is in the title. If I'm wrong, I will gladly accept the correction. Limited experience on the New Hollands.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I read the original post and had doubts about it's validity. The person stated he was "looking at purchasing" this tractor, so it's not actually his. The TS100 tractors have no fwd/rev lever on the steering column. They do have a shuttle, but it's strictly mechanical, and the clutch must be depressed when operating it. I'm not aware of any switches involved either in or under the cab. 

I suspect what was actually being driven was a TS100A. A completely different tractor. The only common points between them are the name New Holland, and similar shades of blue. Even so, I'm not sure where any switches under the cab are connected to the shuttle lever on the steering column. I'm open to your explanation on that.


----------



## Hardhead18 (Sep 17, 2021)

I was looking at a ts100 with wht the seller was calling power shift, that was erroring e59. The shifter was on the left column. He was telling me about the code So, as I stated, limited experience. That just happened to be what I ran into. I was looking at NH and International, ended up buying the Universal. Best I got for you, that was some time ago.


----------



## SunHeart (Jun 8, 2021)

It is a TS100, not an A, very clear about that. Thanks for the question though, helpful to try to clarify when needed! It does indeed have a FNR on the steering column, no need to depress the clutch as it is electro-mechanical. Also has 16x16 Electroshift transmission that allows you to move through the 4 gears at a time without using the clutch.

I will look into recalibrating it as it will be coming home soon .


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Sunheart, welcome to the tractor forum. 

You will have to get a shop/repair/service manual for a calibration procedure. These are available on the internet. PDF format is less expensive, just print out the pages you need and take them to the tractor. Good luck with your "new" tractor.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Well I must give you guys credit. You're awfully good at finding the hard to find. You probably won a lot of prizes at Easter Egg hunts as kids. I've worked on a number of tractors with the 16 x 16 transmissions and have yet to find one with a power shuttle. I've never run across it in the parts lists either. 

If you're still in the market for a tractor, I wouldn't recommend that one. Unless you're a collector of the unusual, an electrical/electronic guru, or just a glutton for punishment, I'd pass on this one.


----------



## Hardhead18 (Sep 17, 2021)

Not for that code issue. But it does talk about the column lever. Switches are in the lever and the solenoids are under the cab.


----------

